# How does your tortoise sleep?



## jstec (Feb 26, 2013)

My little guy loves to sprawl out under his heat light for the night and let it all hang out. For some reason this seems odd to me and I would think they would sleep I'm there shell if I startle him or wake him he will duck inside but never sleeps in it is this normal oboe do your tortoises sleep? He was not happy that I used a flash to get this picture


----------



## luvpetz27 (Feb 26, 2013)

So sweet!


----------



## bigred (Feb 26, 2013)

With the lights out and 2 heat emitters on


----------



## l0velesly (Feb 27, 2013)

My tortoises like to tuck themselves in or sprawl out.. depends  I love it when they are sprawled out!


----------



## cherylim (Feb 27, 2013)

Sometimes like this:







And sometimes like this:






And often in his hide, where I can't see him.


----------



## Moozillion (Feb 27, 2013)

cherylim said:


> Sometimes like this:
> 
> And sometimes like this:
> 
> And often in his hide, where I can't see him.



OMG! That's SO cute! Elsa always sleeps half-buried in one particular corner, behind a large Boston fern.


----------



## Watsonpartyof4 (Feb 27, 2013)

cherylim said:


> Sometimes like this:
> 
> And sometimes like this:
> 
> And often in his hide, where I can't see him.



Omg! That last pictured cracked me up!




Watsonpartyof4 said:


> Omg! That last pictured cracked me up!



I wanted to say .....wait for it .... With his eyes closed!


----------



## jstec (Feb 27, 2013)

Hahaha okay I'm glad he's not the only one!


----------



## jmhoesch (Feb 27, 2013)

Scared me to death when we first got our Mr. Pickles. I had no idea they slept like that! Yep, ours does that too! I thought he was dead at first. His legs were all sprawled out and his head was out and to the side. I think I scared him more tho, when I was picking him up making sure he was ok. lol


----------



## AZtortMom (Mar 5, 2013)

mine sleep all kinds of weird..







my favorite! I wonder if mine are narcoleptic


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Mar 5, 2013)

Carl has several sleeping positions as well, but mostly buried directly below the heat lamp with only his but sticking straight up into the air.


----------



## AZtortMom (Mar 5, 2013)

Lol! That's awesome! Would love to see the butt in the air shot


----------



## Kirin (Mar 5, 2013)

My leopard sleeps the same, lies her head down on the ground like if she needs a little pillow. Her front feet move back and forth when she is sleeping. She looks to cute I almost want to get her a pillow. It scared me too when I first brought her home and she would sleep like that, now I just love it! I love that pic of the one that just crashed with his head on the rock. That is way to cute!


----------



## GeoGpp1012 (Mar 5, 2013)

Benito always sleeps like this. Also freaked me out in the beginning but think its so great now lol


----------



## Shannon and Jason (Mar 5, 2013)

I love when our lil one is in that position all sprawled out w/o a care in the world.


----------



## Jess_sic (Jun 2, 2013)

My leopard tortoise loves to fall asleep burrowed in his substrate. Sometimes he falls asleep inside of the ceramic pot we got for him. He can be quite hard to find sometimes!


----------



## Homerist (Jun 2, 2013)

my Indian star sleeps with her head and limbs all sprawled out. cute as hell.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jun 2, 2013)

My leopard sleeps at night in a corner of his humid chamber nestled in the dirt under a plant. Usually in the same spot.

During the day he is outside and when I check on him he is always in a different spot exploring..I don't think he naps very much outside unless it's really hot out.

Heather
Sent from my Android TFO app


----------



## theelectraco (Jun 2, 2013)

My Redfoot usually sleeps in his hide or in a corner, with his head resting forward. Not sprawled out, but right in front of his shell, looking forward.

My new Greek sleeps like its dead. Usually our in the open.


----------



## taiuk10 (Jun 2, 2013)

Mine sleeps with its head out as if its not alive. Arms and legs sprawled out. Other times they sleep with their head in and arms protecting its head


Chainsaw kitten, you give your tortoise a blanket????


----------



## TommyZ (Jun 3, 2013)

Mine usually is tucked in all tightly however not long ago I saw him sleeping with his head all hanging out like the pictures you guys showed, for a split second there I actually took a small heart attack and ran over to the enclosure thinking the little guy died, almost crapped myself, my wife however found me and my reaction quite funny, lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## cemmons12 (Jun 3, 2013)

Cooper goes to sleep every night on his pillow, heat pad, and heat blanket right next to me on the floor right after his feeding, bath, then he gets his head scratched for a few minutes then he is out like a light till around 7:00 am. He is my bestest buddy!


----------



## newsking12 (Jun 4, 2013)

Stanley sleeps under here

every night.


----------



## Muffinthetort (Jun 4, 2013)

My tort Muffin digs himself a little hole under a bit of hay everynight and lays in it so that only his back legs poke out.


----------



## pepsiandjac (Jun 4, 2013)

Standing up


----------



## JessLouisee (Jun 4, 2013)

my horse field nitro sprawls himself out like that too.. he always scratches in the corner of his table for about a hour before he goes to sleep aswell lol, could just sit and watch him for hours!


----------



## anm1221 (Jun 7, 2013)

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> Carl has several sleeping positions as well, but mostly buried directly below the heat lamp with only his but sticking straight up into the air.



I can only imagine how cute that is!




pepsiandjac said:


> Standing up





OMG that is toooooo cute


----------

